# 2018 Wrangler JK Fisher install



## Vermontster (Oct 10, 2012)

As the title suggests, I made an appointment at Snowplow Sales in Walpole N.H. for the install. They are booked way out, the earliest I can can get in is Dec. 17. It's their first EZ-V install on a Wrangler, so I'll be the guinea pig.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Why not install it yourself?


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

I believe Fisher does not recommend that plow for that truck.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> Why not install it yourself?


Maybe hes afraid of :



jbsplow said:


> Hey guys i made a mistake and really could use a hand trying to figure out what i did, Easiest way to fix my mess up.... Installed my saltdogg 2000 salter wiring today on my brand new 550 6.7 2017 and when i was running the wiring threw the firewall/ Rubber grommet i believe i just nicked one of the factory wires on the truck in the wiring harness that goes threw the firewall with knife.... Now salter is installed and now my truck says service advace trac, And no hill start available and the wrench is on the dash, trucks like brand new and the wiring for the salter is so big the gromet wont even fit anyways now with the two wires/plow wire going threw it... hoping i don't have to take it in and get a whole new harness i cant imagine that being a cheap fix. The factory wiring harness is so tight, its impossible for me to pull it out/ even move it to get a better look at it, Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Of drilling hole and installing a grommet?


----------



## Vermontster (Oct 10, 2012)

Fisher does approve the HT, SD, & EZ-V for the Wrangler.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Mountain Bob said:


> I believe Fisher does not recommend that plow for that truck.


Yes fisher does IF he has the 2700 LB front axle


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Vermontster said:


> As the title suggests, I made an appointment at Snowplow Sales in Walpole N.H. for the install. They are booked way out, the earliest I can can get in is Dec. 17. It's their first EZ-V install on a Wrangler, so I'll be the guinea pig.


The EZ-V is still a new plow - I'm sure there are a whole slew of applications that they haven't done yet for them. But the installation for the EZ-V is no different than it would be for any other model on the Wrangler. The truck pieces are exactly the same as they would be for a straight blade application.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

cwren2472 said:


> The EZ-V is still a new plow - I'm sure there are a whole slew of applications that they haven't done yet for them. But the installation for the EZ-V is no different than it would be for any other model on the Wrangler. The truck pieces are exactly the same as they would be for a straight blade application.


No research needed by Fisher.Wranglers have used the same 2 axles for years, the plow mounts are the same, and the new EZ-V is much heavier. Fisher has a very nice online tool to figure out plow fitments.
Somebody should look up and post the "Jeep front end sags" and "Jeep front air shocks" threads, to save time.
Fisher also does not recommend the EZ-V for any of the newer Wrangler JL's, 2018 and up.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Vermontster said:


> As the title suggests, I made an appointment at Snowplow Sales in Walpole N.H. for the install. They are booked way out, the earliest I can can get in is Dec. 17. It's their first EZ-V install on a Wrangler, so I'll be the guinea pig.


Scary.


Hydromaster said:


> Of drilling hole and installing a grommet?


I wouldn't. Unless I knew the vehicle layout really well. Everything is so jammed in these engine compartments it's usually hard to even see what you're doing. I have no doubt that you and many others on here are very mechanically inclined, probably just as many are horrible at it like me!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

WIPensFan said:


> Scary.


My first appt is 12/21/21. You snooze, you lose...



WIPensFan said:


> I wouldn't. Unless I knew the vehicle layout really well. Everything is so jammed in these engine compartments it's usually hard to even see what you're doing. I have no doubt that you and many others on here are very mechanically inclined, probably just as many are horrible at it like me!


I wasn't going to weigh in on that other thread, but I guarantee that guy did a lot more than "nick" the wire in his brand new F550. Maybe he shoulda paid someone....


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> My first appt is 12/21/21. You snooze, you lose...
> 
> I wasn't going to weigh in on that other thread, but I guarantee that guy did a lot more than "nick" the wire in his brand new F550. Maybe he shoulda paid someone....


The guy that did my plow install's was so good at what he did, and knew all the ins and outs so it was a no brainer to let him do everything. Now, he used to walk me through some troubleshooting, as the plows got older and some things broke. Probably the most frustrating phone calls ever for him.
:hammerhead:


----------



## EHoward19 (Jan 20, 2015)

I run an EZV on my Wrangler JK without any issues. Only weighs roughly an additional 50 pounds. IMO V mode is less wear and tear on the Jeep as you aren't pushing a pile, just letting the snow roll off the blade.


----------

